# Nashville Cuts Rates by 25%



## aaronford501

Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.

2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.

WINTER PROMOTION

LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES

With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:

Base: $1.00

Per mile: $0.73

Per minute: $0.14

Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.

NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES

With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!

$20 gross fares per hour
Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
$16 gross fares per hour
All other times during the week

Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.

UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS

If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!

As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].

Uber On!
Uber Nashville Operations Team


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

$0.73 per mile? Same email we got in Orlando when rates got lowered back in October. 
I work the same days, same hours, same areas and with the added drivers my weekly average has taken a 40% hit downward.


----------



## BlkGeep

Ouch, so by comparison whats a local cab cost?


----------



## elelegido

You heard it here first, last Thursday:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/will-rates-slip-again-in-2015.10163/

Nationwide rollout in the next few weeks.


----------



## RideshareGuru

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Guaranteed: in 2-3 months the prices become permanent and the guarantees go away. If you drive uber after that happens, you are officially ******ed.


----------



## elelegido

RideshareGuru said:


> Guaranteed: in 2-3 months the prices become permanent and the guarantees go away. If you drive uber after that happens, you are officially ******ed.


Of course, then there will be another "summer promotion" like last year's, and so on and so on.

Prices are far from bottoming out.


----------



## RideshareGuru

elelegido said:


> Of course, then there will be another "summer promotion" like last year's, and so on and so on.
> 
> Prices are far from bottoming out.


$0.73/mile is right now the lowest in the country, Chicago, the previous record holder was at $0.90. And that's before commission. The IRS says driver expenses are $0.555/mile and i think it goes up a penny this year. So, at those rates drivers are giving free rides essentially.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Another thing to take note of: uber just got regulations passed that specufically exclude the TLC from setting minimum rates. Remember this when they lobby your local TLC for the same thing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Happy New Year!!! Yet another Uber "bend over". "Lower fares ='s more business" (bullshit). Translation.....work longer, drive more, burn more gas and depreciate your car even faster....FOR LESS MONEY.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Worcester Sauce said:


> Happy New Year!!! Yet another Uber "bend over". "Lower fares ='s more business" (bullshit). Translation.....work longer, drive more, burn more gas and depreciate your car even faster....FOR LESS MONEY.


At those rates, it's no money.


----------



## BlkGeep

Anyone ready to stop *****ing about tips and figure out the rate is what is important. It should be locked at half the local cab companies rate. That is something everyone will support. It's not based on whether you are good or not. And you know what you call someone who works for an hourly rate? That's an employee. Not a contractor.


----------



## RideshareGuru

BlkGeep said:


> Anyone ready to stop *****ing about tips and figure out the rate is what is important. It should be locked at half the local cab companies rate. That is something everyone will support. It's not based on whether you are good or not. And you know what you call someone who works for an hourly rate? That's an employee. Not a contractor.


I think they should be at 75%, a lot of the country is already over half.


----------



## BlkGeep

Standard depreciation it's .57 cents a mile this year, your making pennies more than the IRS knows it costs to operate a vehicle. Those are only the miles you have a fare. The rest your losing money.


----------



## Steve French

War is peace, freedom is slavery, ignorance is strength, and lower rates equal more money.


----------



## elelegido

From what I have seen, Uber tests its fare reductions first in smaller markets to see how much the driver base shrinks, and how much rider miles increase, and therefore see if the cuts are sustainable on the driver supply side. In the last round of wage cuts, the larger markets got wage cuts later, with the flagship San Francisco market last to be hit. At least drivers there should have a month or two to prepare their exit strategy.


----------



## Steve French

Someone on here once said that Uber is all a huge social experiement. The goal is to see if they can eventually slowly convince us to pay Uber for the privilege to drive people to their destinations.


----------



## ShooUber

At a lost for words! All that comes you mind is "*** this Bullshit"


----------



## Worcester Sauce

BlkGeep said:


> Anyone ready to stop *****ing about tips and figure out the rate is what is important. It should be locked at half the local cab companies rate. That is something everyone will support. It's not based on whether you are good or not. And you know what you call someone who works for an hourly rate? That's an employee. Not a contractor.


Your right....rates trump tips


----------



## observer

RideshareGuru said:


> Guaranteed: in 2-3 months the prices become permanent and the guarantees go away. If you drive uber after that happens, you are officially ******ed.


Why drive now?


----------



## UberHammer

If your car costs $0.365/mile to operate and 50% of your miles are billable, at $0.73/mile the driver is making $0. 

Yes, Uber is in fact testing to see if people will work for them for free.... And unfortunstely people probably will. 

The party is over all. It was good knowing you. Take care!


----------



## elelegido

ShooUber said:


> At a lost for words! All that comes you mind is "*** this Bullshit"


It's not surprising at all - fares will continually drop in every market in which there is saturation of drivers, until equilibrium is reached. i.e. the point at which lowering fares further would create more demand than the driver base will fulfill.


----------



## Elmoooy

elelegido said:


> From what I have seen, Uber tests its fare reductions first in smaller markets to see how much the driver base shrinks, and how much rider miles increase, and therefore see if the cuts are sustainable on the driver supply side. In the last round of wage cuts, the larger markets got wage cuts later, with the flagship San Francisco market last to be hit. At least drivers there should have a month or two to prepare their exit strategy.


Sounds about right - which makes me happy to say that Ive heard they are struggling keeping the driver base in Charleston even with current fare. Driver come and go very quickly here in Charleston and Uber cannot keep up with the demand here.

I know the day is coming for us when fares drop and I know many pissed drivers will not drive. Thatll be my day to start look for another job.


----------



## BlkGeep

Time to go back to selling pot, about the same pay and it's equally legal.


----------



## RideshareGuru

observer said:


> Why drive now?


Surge, that's the only reason. With the new rates, you'd have to have at least 2x surge to break even after dead miles. 3x-4x to actually make money.


----------



## elelegido

If I were in charge of Uber I would stop the wage cuts. I'd know that I'd created a business that had given tens/hundreds of thousands the opportunity to earn a dignified wage. And I'd still be a billionaire.

All of these megalomaniacs have the same modus operandi. It's a game, not about the money itself, but a competition of one - to see how far they can roll their snowball and how big it can get. Like Bill Gates, who's worth $60bn. That's 60,000 million dollars. How much can one man spend in a lifetime? Not $60bn, which is why he says he's going to give it all away via his foundation.

Uber is a side of capitalism that's not so great, when accumulation of enormous wealth is built on exploitation.

A court case is needed to decide that Uber is an employer. Then at least we are assured minimum wage and also benefits.

Nashville's $16 gross is $12 / hr after fees. Less $5 / hr for depreciation, gas, maintenance and it's $7 / hr, already below minimum wage.


----------



## RonL

I think this will be it for me. Just spent almost $400.00 in repairs on my car. (Catalytic converter)
Let the people go back to what they were doing before Uber/Lyft. 

FugEm


----------



## grUBBER

Do you have lyft in Nashville? 

It would be nice for a change if lyft emailed their position to drivers and customers, saying **** travis, our drivers deserve some appreciation and current rates stay.


----------



## elelegido

grUBBER said:


> Do you have lyft in Nashville?
> 
> It would be nice for a change if lyft emailed their position to drivers and customers, saying **** travis, our drivers deserve some appreciation and current rates stay.


Lyft shadows Uber's every move in terms of price cuts.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

Just. Quit. Uber.
You are all literate and qualified to operate a motor vehicle. DO. SOMETHING. ELSE.
****.


----------



## Steve French

troubleinrivercity said:


> Just. Quit. Uber.
> You are all literate and qualified to operate a motor vehicle. DO. SOMETHING. ELSE.
> ****.


Unfortunately, I think many here are comparable to an abused spouse .... they keep going back for more despite the abuse.


----------



## RideshareGuru

BlkGeep said:


> Time to go back to selling pot, about the same pay and it's equally legal.


If you can't make more selling weed than you can driving Uber, you are selling oregano! lol


----------



## RideshareGuru

grUBBER said:


> Do you have lyft in Nashville?
> 
> It would be nice for a change if lyft emailed their position to drivers and customers, saying **** travis, our drivers deserve some appreciation and current rates stay.


The last time they sent us an email saying that rates would't be cut, they lowered the minimum fare by 20% the next week.


----------



## UberFrolic

They are crunching the numbers so much to see what they can get away with. And like someone said here. To see who is stupid enough to not do their math.


----------



## RideshareGuru

elelegido said:


> If I were in charge of Uber I would stop the wage cuts. I'd know that I'd created a business that had given tens/hundreds of thousands the opportunity to earn a dignified wage. And I'd still be a billionaire.
> 
> All of these megalomaniacs have the same modus operandi. It's a game, not about the money itself, but a competition of one - to see how far they can roll their snowball and how big it can get. Like Bill Gates, who's worth $60bn. That's 60,000 million dollars. How much can one man spend in a lifetime? Not $60bn, which is why he says he's going to give it all away via his foundation.
> 
> Uber is a side of capitalism that's not so great, when accumulation of enormous wealth is built on exploitation.
> 
> A court case is needed to decide that Uber is an employer. Then at least we are assured minimum wage and also benefits.
> 
> Nashville's $16 gross is $12 / hr after fees. Less $5 / hr for depreciation, gas, maintenance and it's $7 / hr, already below minimum wage.


And that's if you meet the requirements of 90% acceptance and 1 ride/hr. Plus, if you get a 30 min. ping, you will lose money even at the guaranteed rates. Because you now either have to take the ping or lose your pay for the hour.


----------



## Txchick

elelegido said:


> If I were in charge of Uber I would stop the wage cuts. I'd know that I'd created a business that had given tens/hundreds of thousands the opportunity to earn a dignified wage. And I'd still be a billionaire.
> 
> All of these megalomaniacs have the same modus operandi. It's a game, not about the money itself, but a competition of one - to see how far they can roll their snowball and how big it can get. Like Bill Gates, who's worth $60bn. That's 60,000 million dollars. How much can one man spend in a lifetime? Not $60bn, which is why he says he's going to give it all away via his foundation.
> 
> Uber is a side of capitalism that's not so great, when accumulation of enormous wealth is built on exploitation.
> 
> A court case is needed to decide that Uber is an employer. Then at least we are assured minimum wage and also benefits.
> 
> Nashville's $16 gross is $12 / hr after fees. Less $5 / hr for depreciation, gas, maintenance and it's $7 / hr, already below minimum wage.


Their is a lawsuit already in California about the issues you mentioned against Uber. http://uberlawsuit.com


----------



## ElectroFuzz

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Is this for real?
Did they lower the commission?
$0.73 per mile -%20 = $0.58 ????
Who is going to drive at these rates?


----------



## UberHammer

5 star experience at a $0.05 profit.


----------



## Txchick

ElectroFuzz said:


> Is this for real?
> Did they lower the commission?
> $0.73 per mile -%20 = $0.58 ????
> Who is going to drive at these rates?


Why does Uber just offer you to pay them in Nashville no minimums, rate per minute NOTHING!!That's insane!! Uber is not making money in Nashville with those rates or for that matter in Dallas either.


----------



## UberOne

ElectroFuzz said:


> Is this for real?
> Did they lower the commission?
> $0.73 per mile -%20 = $0.58 ????
> Who is going to drive at these rates?


if the IRS deduction is 0.56, then 2¢ of every mile is taxed at ~20%.


----------



## Txchick

Cor


UberOne said:


> if the IRS deduction is 0.56, then 2¢ of every mile is taxed at ~20%.


correct Uberone!


----------



## elelegido

UberOne said:


> if the IRS deduction is 0.56, then 2¢ of every mile is taxed at ~20%.


It's tax-free now for Nashville - dead miles are deductible too.


----------



## RideshareGuru

ElectroFuzz said:


> Is this for real?
> Did they lower the commission?
> $0.73 per mile -%20 = $0.58 ????
> Who is going to drive at these rates?


******s, ****ing ******s, that's who, lol.


----------



## Txchick

elelegido said:


> It's tax-free now for Nashville - dead miles are deductible too.


Yep tax free job! Uber idiots they are not making any money in Nashville. I extremely doubt they are making money in the Dallas market either.


----------



## UberOne

I'm gonna have a heck of a time determining my dead miles when I do my taxes this year.


----------



## Chicago-uber

Is this April fools day joke?


----------



## uberAdam78

that rate is criminal!


----------



## Txchick

Chicago-uber said:


> Is this April fools day joke?


It would appear to be true look at email posted from Uber.


----------



## Uber2935

Hey All
How many of you would be up for a Thursday through Sunday *STRIKE*. I'm saying don't drive at all?
This would include Nashville Airport. Take a long weekend off, go visit Granny or take you special someone to a movie. 
We can't drive for free! Let some of these SNIVELY ASS PAX not be able to get an Uber to go to Subway and see what happens then.
Do you think it would have an impact?


----------



## AintWorthIt

**** you uber.


----------



## RideshareGuru

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


I'm surprised they didn't also add that "pro tip" about wiping off those ice cold bottles of complimentary water before giving them to your pax, lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uber2935 said:


> Hey All
> How many of you would be up for a Thursday through Sunday *STRIKE*. I'm saying don't drive at all?
> This would include Nashville Airport. Take a long weekend off, go visit Granny or take you special someone to a movie.
> We can't drive for free! Let some of these SNIVELY ASS PAX not be able to get an Uber to go to Subway and see what happens then.
> Do you think it would have an impact?


Problem: over 2000 Uber drivers (conservatively) in Nashville, how many on this forum? I say just stop driving for them period, and they'll either have to raise rates to get drivers back, or the idiots who continue to drive for them will go bankrupt. Just stop playing the game, it is a no-win situation.


----------



## RideshareGuru

uberAdam78 said:


> that rate is criminal!


They are no longer "rates", they are now officially "rapes".


----------



## grUBBER

Txchick said:


> Why does Uber just offer you to pay them in Nashville no minimums, rate per minute NOTHING!!That's insane!! Uber is not making money in Nashville with those rates or for that matter in Dallas either.


They get a $1 for every time you start the meter.
$(1+1)-1-20%=1.20 to uber and .80 to the driver on a minimum fare.
Uber keeps 60%


----------



## grams777

Txchick said:


> It would appear to be true look at email posted from Uber.


It's real. I also got the email and the links to the guarantee form which resolve to Uber's site. If you're in other markets, it's likely coming for you soon too. We definitely were plenty saturated with drivers and passenger growth was rather abysmal.


----------



## Txchick

Uber2935 said:


> Hey All
> How many of you would be up for a Thursday through Sunday *STRIKE*. I'm saying don't drive at all?
> This would include Nashville Airport. Take a long weekend off, go visit Granny or take you special someone to a movie.
> We can't drive for free! Let some of these SNIVELY ASS PAX not be able to get an Uber to go to Subway and see what happens then.
> Do you think it would have an impact?


If I lived in Nashville I would do it!! I would like do the same in Dallas for one day a week. Yes it would have an impact. Secondly, it makes the Nashville drivers feel better that at least they are voicing their feeling.


----------



## Txchick

grUBBER said:


> They get a $1 for every time you start the meter.
> $(1+1)-1-20%=1.20 to uber and .80 to the driver on a minimum fare.
> Uber keeps 60%


Why doesn't Uber just not charge the pax either in Nashville?? Have a seamless no pay system for pax and drivers!! Uber asshats!!


----------



## elelegido

This would never work now, because we are not unionized or even organized. But in an ideal world, all US Uber drivers not in Nashville would pay $10 or $20 per week into a drivers' fund. This would be collected and paid out to Nashville drivers who choose to strike until Uber reverses the rate cut there. The rest of us would be making an investment in our futures with Uber, and Nashville drivers would still feed their families. Win/win. 

We really need a union.


----------



## Txchick

Yp


grUBBER said:


> They get a $1 for every time you start the meter.
> $(1+1)-1-20%=1.20 to uber and .80 to the driver on a minimum fare.
> Uber keeps 60%


just because Uber is getting $1.00 on a minimum fare on a absurd rate in Nashville does not mean they are making money in that market. They have their costs as well. Just because you lower your product costs to do business does not earn you more money.


----------



## elelegido

Txchick said:


> Yp
> 
> just because Uber is getting $1.00 on a minimum fare on a absurd rate in Nashville does not mean they are making money in that market. They have their costs as well. Just because you lower your costs to do business does not earn you more money.


 Their costs aren't affected by this.

Because of the static SRF, their revenue per trip will not go down 25%. Maybe around 20%, but whatever; this is an experiment for them. If their revenue decrease is 20% per trip, then demand will have to rise by more than 20% for them to make more money off this. It depends how elastic demand is relative to price. Time will tell; anything could happen but I'd bet on this ending up permanent for Nashville, plus gradual contagion to all other US cities.


----------



## Txchick

elelegido said:


> Their costs aren't affected by this.
> 
> Because of the static SRF, their revenue per trip will not go down 25%. Maybe around 20%, but whatever; this is an experiment for them. If their revenue decrease is 20% per trip, then demand will have to rise by more than 20% for them to make more money off this. It depends how elastic demand is relative to price. Time will tell; anything could happen but I'd bet on this ending up permanent for Nashville, plus gradual contagion to all other US cities.


Who really knows what Uber's cost of doing business is?? But you are correct Uber will do the same decreases in other markets.


----------



## UberFrolic

Why is uber such a piece of shit company


----------



## Txchick

UberFrolic said:


> Why is uber such a piece of shit company


It's going to catch up with them!


----------



## PNWuber

This right here is why I joined this forum, to just sit, watch, listen and learn before getting rid of my old 1991 mini van that is in perfect shape to update to a newer car so I could Uber. As I have watched the forum for the last month I was suspicious more cuts were coming to markets that had higher rates such as ours here. Our rates here are still $1.65 per mile. That will not last. I am not interested in getting rid of my van that only has 117k miles to a newer car for $.73 a mile. My ego does not require me to drive a new car and this one is just fine at those rates. 

Thanks all who have helped me learn by posting your thoughts whether good or bad. 

Also to those regular posters, remember there are lots of people who visit this forum like I did as a lurker trying to learn. So the more "facts" you present the better. 

Thank you all!


----------



## elelegido

Txchick said:


> Who really knows what Uber's cost of doing business is?? But you are correct Uber will do the same decreases in other markets.


Uber's marginal cost i.e. the cost of supplying one extra mile to pax is practically zero. A few bytes of data, a cent maybe towards support functions.

Who knows what their fixed costs are; employees are going to be the biggest cost.


----------



## Just_in

With these rates a 4 mile drive you will be making what 2 dollars. no tip. There is no upside at all. From peanuts to crumbs.


----------



## Txchick

S


elelegido said:


> Uber's marginal cost i.e. the cost of supplying one extra mile to pax is practically zero. A few bytes of data, a cent maybe towards support functions.
> 
> Who knows what their fixed costs are; employees are going to be the biggest cost.


software engineers are not cheap! In the Dallas market they advertise at Dallas Mavericks games...not cheap either!


----------



## elelegido

Just_in said:


> With these rates a 4 mile drive you will be making what 2 dollars. no tip. There is no upside at all. From peanuts to crumbs.


It'll be around $4, assuming an 8 minute trip. But it's still terrible.


----------



## Optimus Uber

UberOne said:


> I'm gonna have a heck of a time determining my dead miles when I do my taxes this year.


just make it like 40%, irs will buy it.


----------



## UberHammer

Txchick said:


> S
> 
> software engineers are not cheap! In the Dallas market they advertise at Dallas Mavericks games...not cheap either!


The uber app has about as much code as space invaders.


----------



## Optimus Uber

grUBBER said:


> They get a $1 for every time you start the meter.
> $(1+1)-1-20%=1.20 to uber and .80 to the driver on a minimum fare.
> Uber keeps 60%


I can make more money working inna sweat shop. Subway is looking better everyday


----------



## elelegido

Txchick said:


> S
> 
> software engineers are not cheap! In the Dallas market they advertise at Dallas Mavericks games...not cheap either!


Estimates are that Uber may have booked $100 million in revenue just on NYE. A software developer costs around $150,000 per year in the US. So NYE revenue would pay for 666 developers for a full year. And they'd still have the other 364 days' revenue to cover all their other costs and profit. Taxes, I don't think they pay.


----------



## Optimus Uber

I think it costs more to ride in a bus. A personal driver for the cost of riding a bus. I didnt realize that we live in a 3rd world country. Wow, a sweat shop on the main land.

someone needs to get a comment from the president on this, is this economic recovery?


----------



## PNWuber

I just reread that email again. Those fares are shocking to me and I am not a driver. You really want to roll your 2013 car or whatever for that. I really just don't get the thinking if you do it. But I am still learning.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED8 DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Average Nashville Driver


----------



## Optimus Uber

economy is pretty bad considering people are working for this rate.

maybe we should pay the pax

seriously, you can get a better paying job at subway.

this is just the first. Watch this unfold the rest of the week. Which city is it hitting next.

uber needs to be boycotted, by pax and drivers. Seriously, America needs to unite on this.

no way they'll use driverless cars, they wont be able to pay them off at this rate.


----------



## sdrivingman3122

uber sucks. the guarantee rate at $16 isn't too bad though. they'll probaly drop that guarnatee in no time. n/m. that guarantee rate is lame.

you can make just as much money or more delivering pizzas


----------



## LAuberX

.73 not for me!
.58 net ?
$1.00 flag drop?

Uber gets 60% of the $2.00 "fare".... Ass rape.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

I am trying to think what goes on in their mind....
The only logical explanation I have is that the IPO release is imminent
and they do this "mad last minute dash" toward gaining market share "at all cost"
hoping there will be a few ****** drivers who will temporarily keep driving
before the whole thing implodes.
Risky?... Yeah of course but if it means a few more billions in their pocket
they are willing to take it.


----------



## elelegido

Optimus Uber said:


> economy is pretty bad considering people are working for this rate.
> 
> maybe we should pay the pax
> 
> seriously, you can get a better paying job at subway.
> 
> this is just the first. Watch this unfold the rest of the week. Which city is it hitting next.
> 
> uber needs to be boycotted, by pax and drivers. Seriously, America needs to unite on this.
> 
> no way they'll use driverless cars, they wont be able to pay them off at this rate.


It won't be that quick, I don't think. This cut puts drivers' revenue right on the IRS' quoted cost of running a car. For that reason it's the most severe yet. They're going to watch closely and see the results before they do the same to drivers elsewhere.


----------



## UberHammer

For you Nashville drivers that will quit over this, please don't deactivate your account. Instead, sell it on Ebay. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Nashville who drive an '89 Buick La Sabre they got for $400, or a 91 Geo Metro they got for $150 that would "love" to earn $0.73 per mile.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

UberHammer said:


> For you Nashville drivers that will quit over this, please don't deactivate your account. Instead, sell it on Ebay. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Nashville who drive an '89 Buick La Sabre they got for $400, or a 91 Geo Metro they got for $150 that would "love" to earn $0.73 per mile.


I'll drive for uber


----------



## Optimus Uber

they can make more money driving a cab. That's what I would do. If you're that hung up on uber, print out the logo and stick it in your taxi. Seriously, **** that, sign up with a cab company.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Optimus Uber said:


> they can make more money driving a cab. That's what I would do.


They think that they're too high Class to drive a taxi.


----------



## Txchick

UberHammer said:


> For you Nashville drivers that will quit over this, please don't deactivate your account. Instead, sell it on Ebay. I'm sure there are plenty of people in Nashville who drive an '89 Buick La Sabre they got for $400, or a 91 Geo Metro they got for $150 that would "love" to earn $0.73 per mile.


Ha ha Uberjammer! Too funny!


----------



## Txchick

Optimus Uber said:


> they can make more money driving a cab. That's what I would do. If you're that hung up on uber, print out the logo and stick it in your taxi. Seriously, **** that, sign up with a cab company.


 Ha ha Optimus Uber!!


----------



## Optimus Uber

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> They think that they're too high Class to drive a taxi.


at least a cab is a liveable wage. High class and broke or being able to put food on the table. I'd goto taxi taxi and start driving there, I'm not kidding.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Txchick said:


> Ha ha Optimus Uber!!


I know the irony. I'd have to get a new name, optimus taxi


----------



## Txchick

Optimus Uber said:


> at least a cab is a liveable wage. High class and broke or being able to put food on the table. I'd goto taxi taxi and start driving there, I'm not kidding.


I would to if I love to drive full time. I have a full time job besides Uber. Hoprfully, so do other Uber drivers in Nashville.


----------



## PNWuber

These rates are coming to your city too, please don't fool yourselves into thinking there not.


----------



## Txchick

PNWuber said:


> These rates are coming to your city too, please don't fool yourselves into thinking there not.


Ohhh I know!!


----------



## elelegido

4 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $21/hr in fares or up to $1,500/week"

5 Jan. email to drivers - 73c per mile, 14c per minute. "This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings

5 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $16/hr in fares or up to $1,000/week"

So Uber, what else, apart from fares, changed in Nashville between Jan 4 and Jan 5 for earnings to drop $5/hr or $500/week, according to your own figures? No impact on partner earnings? Scold me if you want, Mr. Moderator, but it has to be said.

You lying, dishonest, unethical, money grabbing bastards.


----------



## Txchick

elelegido said:


> 4 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $21/hr in fares or up to $1,500/week"
> 
> 5 Jan. email to drivers - 73c per mile, 14c per minute. "This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings
> 
> 5 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $16/hr in fares or up to $1,000/week"
> 
> So Uber, what else, apart from fares, changed in Nashville between Jan 4 and Jan 5 for earnings to drop $5/hr or $500/week, according to your own figures? No impact on partner earnings?. Scold me if you want, Mr. Moderator, but it has to be said.
> 
> You lying, dishonest, unethical, money grabbing bastards.


Well said & true!!


----------



## Just_in

Optimus Uber said:


> at least a cab is a liveable wage. High class and broke or being able to put food on the table. I'd goto taxi taxi and start driving there, I'm not kidding.


I agree.

Driving a cab has it's good points.

Plus that no bottled water, gum or phone chargers. Not a requirement working for a Cab Company.


----------



## Roogy

Notice Uber never touches its sacred $1 "safe driver fee" when it cuts rates? That fee is part of the fare they charge they driver. If they cut fares 25%, that fee should be cut 25%.


----------



## Optimus Uber

Roogy said:


> Notice Uber never touches its sacred $1 "safe driver fee" when it cuts rates? That fee is part of the fare they charge they driver. If they cut fares 25%, that fee should be cut 25%.


The $1 they get is more than what you net on a ride. Just saying..


----------



## uberdriver

elelegido said:


> Uber's marginal cost i.e. the cost of supplying one extra mile to pax is practically zero. A few bytes of data, a cent maybe towards support functions.
> 
> Who knows what their fixed costs are; employees are going to be the biggest cost.


Uber is moving its CSRs jobs to cheaper labor markets (Philippines, etc.). Their labor costs are already a tiny fraction of their revenues. And with this move to even cheaper labor markets, it will become even more unsubstantial.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

elelegido said:


> 4 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $21/hr in fares or up to $1,500/week"
> 
> 5 Jan. email to drivers - 73c per mile, 14c per minute. "This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings
> 
> 5 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $16/hr in fares or up to $1,000/week"
> 
> So Uber, what else, apart from fares, changed in Nashville between Jan 4 and Jan 5 for earnings to drop $5/hr or $500/week, according to your own figures? No impact on partner earnings? Scold me if you want, Mr. Moderator, but it has to be said.
> 
> You lying, dishonest, unethical, money grabbing bastards.


That's only if you stick up your clients and take their purses and wallets.


----------



## UberHammer

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> That's only if you stick up your clients and take their purses and wallets.


Wait... This sounds promising. More info please.


----------



## elelegido

uberdriver said:


> Uber is moving its CSRs jobs to cheaper labor markets (Philippines, etc.). Their labor costs are already a tiny fraction of their revenues. And with this move to even cheaper labor markets, it will become even more unsubstantial.


There's no doubt they're profitable. But they do have fixed and semi-variable costs:

Developers
Managers
Executives
Support staff
Infrastructure - server farms, office facilities
Lawyers
Advertising
Lobbyists
Backhanders to officials
New driver and rider incentives


----------



## DjTim

elelegido said:


> There's no doubt they're profitable. But they do have fixed and semi-variable costs:
> 
> Developers
> Managers
> Executives
> Support staff
> Infrastructure - server farms, office facilities
> Lawyers
> Advertising
> Lobbyists
> Backhanders to officials
> New driver and rider incentives


Don't forget to add phone/PBX in there - that could go under infrastructure.


----------



## centralFLFuber

wow...73cents a mile...wow....and i thought things were about as low as it could go at around 1 to 1.20 mile....but damn...

again JUST SAY NO...QuiT TURN OFF UR DRIVER'S APP TURN ON UR PAX APP AND TELL UBER F*ck u


----------



## elelegido

DjTim said:


> Don't forget to add phone/PBX in there - that could go under infrastructure.


Under semi variable, of course.


----------



## DjTim

elelegido said:


> Under semi variable, of course.


I would HATE to be that IT guy to sign that Twilio bill each month. I use to get beat to death each month on a 1.2 million dollar AT&T bill from a finance director


----------



## Optimus Uber

We should only drive in new cities they add, those are the best rates. Well be floaters. Just pick up and move to where the money is. Which cities are still over $2 a mile? Well move there.


----------



## caspiy257

Actually: rate cut per mile will be 30% (1.05 × 0.7 = 0.73). Per minute- about 12%.


----------



## Just_in

elelegido said:


> There's no doubt they're profitable. But they do have fixed and semi-variable costs:
> 
> Developers
> Managers
> Executives
> Support staff
> Infrastructure - server farms, office facilities
> Lawyers
> Advertising
> Lobbyists
> Backhanders to officials
> New driver and rider incentives


And being a young company it would seem to me these are full time cost's with salaries. More than any driver makes. Their Partner's are the bloodline. The Partner's supply The Car, Gas, and Insurance etc.. and still get paid less than anyone on this roster. Minus the very last one.


----------



## elelegido

Optimus Uber said:


> We should only drive in new cities they add, those are the best rates. Well be floaters. Just pick up and move to where the money is. Which cities are still over $2 a mile? Well move there.


Been there, seen it, done it, bought the T-shirt.

Last summer I happened to be driving through Sacramento. So I thought I'd see what demand was like; it was still over $2 per mile IIRC. I sat from 6pm to 10pm, first east of downtown in the residential area and then downtown. I got 2 pings - 1 on Uber for 6 bucks and the other on Lyft - a group of princesses who wanted water on a four block minimum fare $5 ride.

It was a one-night only performance in Sac, needless to say. There were a half dozen other cars downtown, and virtually no business.


----------



## elelegido

caspiy257 said:


> Actually: rate cut per mile will be 30% (1.05 × 0.7 = 0.73). Per minute- about 12%.


25% is their predicted fare reduction. This depends on the average speed of the ride. Cost per minute is being cut 12.5%; cost per mile by 30%. Result - high speed freeway ride costs are cut by a larger percentage than slow speed heavy traffic rides. They reckon it'll average out at a 25% reduction.

But it's Uber therefore 25% is more likely than not simply a figure pulled out of their asses.


----------



## centralFLFuber

So who here can kidnap TK; uber him to a international flight...get him over to either South Korea or France and hand him over to the local authorities there....Citizen Arrest

really would like to see him stuffed, cuffed, and dressed in orange...a tar and feathering on the way to the flight would be cool too

ps Please U tube for posterity


----------



## grUBBER

caspiy257 said:


> Actually: rate cut per mile will be 30% (1.05 × 0.7 = 0.73). Per minute- about 12%.


No, It's 44%

.73×1.44 =1.05

You have to do 44% more paid miles to gain what they cut


----------



## caspiy257

Uber's goal- driverless car. Driverless car= expenceless driver


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

grUBBER said:


> No, It's 44%
> 
> .73×1.44 =1.05
> 
> You have to do 44% more paid miles to gain what they cut





caspiy257 said:


> Actually: rate cut per mile will be 30% (1.05 × 0.7 = 0.73). Per minute- about 12%.


At those rates even I could afford to have you be my private chauffeur 12 hours a day.


----------



## UberOne

elelegido said:


> 4 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $21/hr in fares or up to $1,500/week"
> 
> 5 Jan. email to drivers - 73c per mile, 14c per minute. "This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings
> 
> 5 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $16/hr in fares or up to $1,000/week"
> 
> So Uber, what else, apart from fares, changed in Nashville between Jan 4 and Jan 5 for earnings to drop $5/hr or $500/week, according to your own figures? No impact on partner earnings? Scold me if you want, Mr. Moderator, but it has to be said.
> 
> You lying, dishonest, unethical, money grabbing bastards.


deception like that makes my blood boil! Let's not forget the deception that was NYE, promising drivers riches at peak times while also telling riders to hide their gold during peak times.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

elelegido said:


> Been there, seen it, done it, bought the T-shirt.
> 
> Last summer I happened to be driving through Sacramento. So I thought I'd see what demand was like; it was still over $2 per mile IIRC. I sat from 6pm to 10pm, first east of downtown in the residential area and then downtown. I got 2 pings - 1 on Uber for 6 bucks and the other on Lyft - a group of princesses who wanted water on a four block minimum fare $5 ride.
> 
> It was a one-night only performance in Sac, needless to say. There were a half dozen other cars downtown, and virtually no business.


Wanted water on a $5 ride, what balls.


----------



## Just_in

grUBBER said:


> No, It's 44%
> 
> .73×1.44 =1.05
> 
> You have to do 44% more paid miles to gain what they cut


A 8 hour day is now a 12 hour day. A 12 hour day is now a 16 hour a day. If you multiply the hours 8 x 44% =3.52 almost 4 hours. So I'd say your correct.


----------



## elelegido

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Wanted water on a $5 ride, what balls.


I had the same request from a princess on a $3 Lyft Line the other week. It always seems to be women who ask for water... Anyway they all grumbled / made the tut noise about it when I said no, in fact water is fast becoming a thing of the past on rides now that rates have been cut so many times. UberLyft is being repositioned deeper into the bargain basement economy sector yadda yadda yadda. My full speech on this to pax lasts nearly a full minute


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Just_in said:


> A 8 hour day is now a 12 hour day. A 12 hour day is now a 16 hour a day. If you multiply the hours 8 x 44% =3.52 almost 4 hours. So I'd say your correct.


You can sleep when you're dead, don't worry.


----------



## caspiy257

elelegido said:


> 25% is their predicted fare reduction. This depends on the average speed of the ride. Cost per minute is being cut 12.5%; cost per mile by 30%. Result - high speed freeway ride costs are cut by a larger percentage than slow speed heavy traffic rides. They reckon it'll average out at a 25% reduction.
> 
> But it's Uber therefore 25% is more likely than not simply a figure pulled out of their asses.


Math does not work. To reduce the amount by 25% is required to reduce by 25% all terms. Is TK not studied mathematics at school?


----------



## elelegido

caspiy257 said:


> Math does not work. To reduce the amount by 25% is required to reduce by 25% all terms. Is TK not studied mathematics at school?


Fare reduction does vary. Pax gets in the car and driver starts trip. Pax tells driver to wait for his wife/friend/etc. After 10/15/whatever minutes, pax says forget it, end the trip. No miles driven, so fare reduction (ignoring base and srf) is only the 12.5% reduction in the per-minute rate. On fast, long rides, the miles component of the fare is greater in percentage terms of the total fare than the time component. This weights the fare decrease further towards the 30% reduction in the mileage cost.

On top of that, there's the fact that the srf doesn't change, which lowers the fare reduction from 30% in any case.


----------



## Roogy

I wish I was in Nashville next month, after all drivers there are fully aware the rate was cut and have had time to exit the business, just so I could request a few minimum fare rides to see what kind of morons are still doing the job. I would NOT tip either. I think if you're dumb enough to do the job for 73 cents a mile, you do not deserve anything extra.


----------



## elelegido

Roogy said:


> I wish I was in Nashville next month, after all drivers there are fully aware the rate was cut and have had time to exit the business, just so I could request a few minimum fare rides to see what kind of morons are still doing the job. I would NOT tip either. I think if you're dumb enough to do the job for 73 cents a mile, you do not deserve anything extra.


If it's like here, loaded miles are about half of total miles. So they'll be driving for 29c per mile plus 11c / min with pax on board net of fees but before gas, depreciation, servicing or maintenance.


----------



## grams777

elelegido said:


> If it's like here, loaded miles are about half of total miles. So they'll be driving for 29c per mile plus 11c / min with pax on board net of fees but before gas, depreciation, servicing or maintenance.


Correct. The number is about 29 cents per driven mile including dead miles.

So if you're lucky, you're driving for nothing. Otherwise you're driving at a loss.

While the rate cut was 25+ percent, that was 100% or more of the driver's profit.

This is a move of desperation. It seems all that both Uber and Lyft can do is add drivers. Passenger growth seems nearly non existent. So now Uber is seeing if they can get drivers to drive at a loss, rather than about $5 per hour previously, to fix the problem.

I've already moved on for the most part. Almost anything is better than this.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

grams777 said:


> Correct. The number is about 29 cents per driven mile including dead miles.
> 
> So if you're lucky, you're driving for nothing. Otherwise you're driving at a loss.
> 
> While the rate cut was 25+ percent, that was 100% or more of the drivers profit.


So this is it?
When does it go into effect?
What are you going to do?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

It's this guy's fault..


----------



## grams777

ElectroFuzz said:


> So this is it?
> When does it go into effect?
> What are you going to do?


This is it. It starts in about 5 hours, at 7 am on Tue Jan 6.

That's the notice you get, about 12 hours in advance.

I've got my TLC permit and do regular sedan / limo work now mostly.

It's very hard to do UberX and Lyft after doing that type of work.


----------



## elelegido

grams777 said:


> This is it. It starts in about 5 hours, at 7 am on Tue Jan 6.
> 
> That's the notice you get, about 12 hours in advance.
> 
> I've got my TLC permit and do regular sedan / limo work now mostly.
> 
> It's very hard to do UberX and Lyft after doing that type of work.


Don't be too despondent, yet - there is a chance drivers will reject this pay cut and Uber may have to do an about face. It's happened before with Uber Black and SUV drivers.


----------



## Liquid

I'm hoping for the best with you UberX folks in Nashville. So no, not just no, but "ohhh **** NO!" You can't have a rate reduction if you have no drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

RideshareGuru said:


> $0.73/mile is right now the lowest in the country, Chicago, the previous record holder was at $0.90. And that's before commission. The IRS says driver expenses are $0.555/mile and i think it goes up a penny this year. So, at those rates drivers are giving free rides essentially.


2014 = IRS rate of $0.56/mile
2015 = IRS rate of $.575/mile


----------



## Oc_DriverX

elelegido said:


> 4 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $21/hr in fares or up to $1,500/week"
> 
> 5 Jan. email to drivers - 73c per mile, 14c per minute. "This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings
> 
> 5 Jan. Nashville Craigslist - "Make $16/hr in fares or up to $1,000/week"
> 
> So Uber, what else, apart from fares, changed in Nashville between Jan 4 and Jan 5 for earnings to drop $5/hr or $500/week, according to your own figures? No impact on partner earnings? Scold me if you want, Mr. Moderator, but it has to be said.
> 
> You lying, dishonest, unethical, money grabbing bastards.


I find it amazing that they actually changed their Craigslist ads. In OC, CA when the end of summer rate cut happened, the ads stayed the same. So in Nashville they are slightly more honest in their help wanted ads than they are with their "partners". Although, in both case they are still lying.


----------



## grams777

Oc_DriverX said:


> I find it amazing that they actually changed their Craigslist ads. In OC, CA when the end of summer rate cut happened, the ads stayed the same. So in Nashville they are slightly more honest in their help wanted ads than they are with their "partners". Although, in both case they are still lying.


----------



## RideshareGuru

elelegido said:


> Don't be too despondent, yet - there is a chance drivers will reject this pay cut and Uber may have to do an about face. It's happened before with Uber Black and SUV drivers.


That was when they were forced to take Uber X fares, they never lowered their rates directly. Plus that, the black car drivers have their own licenses and certifications, they don't need Uber or Lyft to drive pax around.


----------



## Tx rides

My math says that averages out to $13/hr BEFORE wear/tear/fuel. Stand back, y'all, the good times are starting to roll!


----------



## grams777

Only X itself changed. XL rates are unchanged (for now). Before and after:


----------



## PNWuber

That second graphic is just sickening to look at.


----------



## RideshareGuru

grams777 said:


> Only X itself changed. XL rates are unchanged (for now). Before and after:
> 
> View attachment 3329
> View attachment 3328


2.5x more profitable to no show a pax than to do a min. fare..... and some drivers still wait around.....


----------



## RideshareGuru

PNWuber said:


> That second graphic is just sickening to look at.


Don't worry, the joy will be quick to spread......Just imagine how many pax we will have now! lol


----------



## AintWorthIt

I just hope the Nashville drivers have some sort of back bone and stand up against this..


----------



## Chicago-uber

Looked at the riders app. Drivers are all over the place in Nashville.


----------



## AintWorthIt

I only see a few. Let those guarantees run out just how they did on the last rate cut and see how many are still driving in a few weeks!


----------



## PNWuber

Chicago-uber said:


> Looked at the riders app. Drivers are all over the place in Nashville.


Yep, I went there and moved my pin around and they all all over the place. WOW,


----------



## UberHammer

grUBBER said:


> No, It's 44%
> 
> .73×1.44 =1.05
> 
> You have to do 44% more paid miles to gain what they cut


And that comes with a 44% increase in costs to make the same revenue.


----------



## uberwatcher

Chicago-uber said:


> Looked at the riders app. Drivers are all over the place in Nashville.


This is what some don't understand. Some people have almost no choice. They are locked in to Uber for at least a month or two. So how will they survive now? As said they will work 50% longer than usual. And as a result the average take home for drivers will decrease as even more drivers are on the road at any given time. Meanwhile Travis gets richer.


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Wow even at .73 a mile there are drivers who are willing to accept fares that are more than 17 mins away.


----------



## UberHammer

Chicago-uber said:


> Looked at the riders app. Drivers are all over the place in Nashville.


TK is an asshole, but he's also a genius. He's Tom Sawyer, sitting back and watching all the neighborhood kids paint the fence after paying him for the privilege of doing it.

This is why math is required in school, people!!!


----------



## Just_in

Craigslist ad...make up to $1,500 per week. Per Week. Meaning a 40 hour work week. 37.5 per hour. It work's in theory. Well not quite. Assuming you get one PAX per hour and drive them 60 miles straight, or out of town. 
60 x .73 = 43.80
60 x .14 = 8.40
= 52.20
-25% - 13.05 =39.15 subtract 1.00 safe ride fee it's $38.15

Oh and after you drive 60 miles exactly and drop off the PAX another gets in your car and you repeat the process hopefully that rider goes back in the same direction you came from.


----------



## grams777

http://blog.uber.com/NashvilleXdrop25

The announcement


----------



## RideshareGuru

grams777 said:


> http://blog.uber.com/NashvilleXdrop25
> 
> The announcement


Notice the disclaimer at the bottom, it says that they may not be permanent, but if you continually ass rape our drivers by abusing these rates, we'll keep on letting you do it! lol


----------



## UberHammer

RideshareGuru said:


> Notice the disclaimer at the bottom, it says that they may not be permanent, but if you continually ass rape our drivers by abusing these rates, we'll keep on letting you do it! lol


Really all Uber cares about is dropping the price 25% results in 30% more ride requests. That's a net increase in revenue to Uber. If the price decrease results in the increase in revenue, then the price will become permanent. And perhaps Uber could move even further on the Laffer curve and increase revenue even more with another price drop.

Uber's argument is it's also a net increase in revenue to drivers. But 30% more rides causes a 30% increase in costs for the drivers. A 5% increase in revenue with a 30% increase costs is a net loss in profit for the drivers... but that's not Uber's problem. As long as there are drivers willing to drive for less profit, then the increase in ride requests get fulfilled, and that's all Uber cares about from the driver ranks.

The sick part of it is that far too many Uber drivers don't even know how to calculate their profit. A lot of them just subtract the cost of gas they used from what Uber paid them. Given there are a plethora of drivers with this ignorance, Uber can keep dropping prices to the point where Uber is just paying for the costs of the drivers car, but the driver still thinks they are getting paid for their labor because they can't do the math.

So yes, given the overwhelming ignorance that exists in the ranks of Uber drivers, the $0.73/mile rate in Nashville will be permanent, and probably won't be the lowest it goes. And every city will follow Nashville's lead.

The only hope Uber drivers have is that Nashville drivers aren't that dumb.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberHammer said:


> Really all Uber cares about is dropping the price 25% results in 30% more ride requests. That's a net increase in revenue to Uber. If the price decrease results in the increase in revenue, then the price will become permanent. And perhaps Uber could move even further on the Laffer curve and increase revenue even more with another price drop.
> 
> Uber's argument is it's also a net increase in revenue to drivers. But 30% more rides causes a 30% increase in costs for the drivers. A 5% increase in revenue with a 30% increase costs is a net loss in profit for the drivers... but that's not Uber's problem. As long as there are drivers willing to drive for less profit, then the increase in ride requests get fulfilled, and that's all Uber cares about from the driver ranks.
> 
> The sick part of it is that far too many Uber drivers don't even know how to calculate their profit. A lot of them just subtract the cost of gas they used from what Uber paid them. Given there are a plethora of drivers with this ignorance, Uber can keep dropping prices to the point where Uber is just paying for the costs of the drivers car, but the driver still thinks they are getting paid for their labor because they can't do the math.
> 
> So yes, given the overwhelming ignorance that exists in the ranks of Uber drivers, the $0.73/mile rate in Nashville will be permanent, and probably won't be the lowest it goes. And every city will follow Nashville's lead.
> 
> The only hope Uber drivers have is that Nashville drivers aren't that dumb.


At some point, the loss of revenue from the 20% vig is going to be greater than the increased number of rides generates off of the $1 fee. That is where they will stop, wherever it happens to be. It is also about revenue efficiency though, since the lower the fare is, the bigger Uber's cut is. On a min fare now, Uber takes 60%.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

It's all up to the Nashville drivers now.
If they accept this we will probably see these joke fares everywhere.

In any case I am already looking into alternative gigs.
The writing is on the wall.

I will not drive at those rates, it will will be an insult to my intelligence.


----------



## pengduck

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Thanks for posting this. Just sent a letter to the city council in hopes of keeping this from happening here. You need to alert the media of this move by Uber. There is no way you can properly maintain your car at these rates. Thus this is a public safety matter. Then you all need to strike and tell Uber OGO!


----------



## UberHammer

RideshareGuru said:


> At some point, the loss of revenue from the 20% vig is going to be greater than the increased number of rides generates off of the $1 fee. That is where they will stop, wherever it happens to be. It is also about revenue efficiency though, since the lower the fare is, the bigger Uber's cut is. On a min fare now, Uber takes 60%.


What you say is true. But we can safely assume that the point where reduction in price produces a loss in revenue to Uber is BELOW the cost of operating a car. Because as soon as Uber drops the price below the cost of operating a car Uber experiences a HUGE increase in demand from millions of people who decide to ditch operating their own car and use Uber instead. The point you speak of has to exist below the point of that HUGE increase.


----------



## RideshareGuru

UberHammer said:


> What you say is true. But we can safely assume that the point where reduction in price produces a loss in revenue to Uber is BELOW the cost of operating a car. Because as soon as Uber drops the price below the cost of operating a car Uber experiences a HUGE increase in demand from millions of people who decide to ditch operating their own car and use Uber instead. The point you speak of has to exist below the point of that HUGE increase.


The real question is, what is the point of quitting for drivers? Prices are only part of the equation. You can have all of the demand in the world, but if you have no service providers, you are SOL.


----------



## UberHammer

RideshareGuru said:


> The real question is, what is the point of quitting for drivers? Prices are only part of the equation. You can have all of the demand in the world, but if you have no service providers, you are SOL.


This is what TK is testing in Nashville. Will too many drivers quit at $0.73? He knows some will. But as long as enough don't, it makes good business sense from Uber's side.


----------



## grams777

UberHammer said:


> This is what TK is testing in Nashville. Will too many drivers quit at $0.73? He knows some will. But as long as enough don't, it makes good business sense from Uber's side.


Not yet. The number of drivers is the same as it has been. Many are probably lured by the guarantee.


----------



## uberwatcher

UberHammer said:


> This is what TK is testing in Nashville. Will too many drivers quit at $0.73? He knows some will. But as long as enough don't, it makes good business sense from Uber's side.


The problem is a lot of people are willing to trade depreciation on their vehicle and their time for some quick cash just to pay the rent. They know in the end that it is running constantly and getting nowhere but still they must pay the rent for the month. Travis is taking advantage of the desperate situation some people are in and it's rather overt now.


----------



## SDUberdriver

grams777 said:


> http://blog.uber.com/NashvilleXdrop25
> 
> The announcement


_Seems like you might be better off driving for you local cab company_


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

SDUberdriver said:


> _Seems like you might be better off driving for you local cab company_


You mean the cab companies you helped destroy, now they probably wouldn't even hire you.


----------



## SDUberdriver

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You mean the cab companies you helped destroy, now they probably wouldn't even hire you.


 wahhh wahh boo hoooo


----------



## elelegido

Tip for those still driving in Nashville - no freeways.

A town trip in traffic with an average speed of 20mph will net you .58 + 3 x .11 = 91c per mile, because at that speed it takes 3 minutes to cover a mile.

At 60mph on the freeway you get .58 + .11 = 69c per mile or 24% less per mile than on surface streets.

"Oh. Waze tells me the freeway is blocked by an accident ahead. We'll divert."


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


That cannot be real! Can it? Really? Less than $1 per mile?! **** that! Who would still do that?


----------



## cybertec69

JaxBeachDriver said:


> That cannot be real! Can it? Really? Less than $1 per mile?! **** that! Who would still do that?


You would be quite surprised how many people with very few brain cells left in that cranium will go out and do it, and think they are making money.


----------



## RideshareGuru

PNWuber said:


> Yep, I went there and moved my pin around and they all all over the place. WOW,


The $16/hr. guarantee is a lot more than most of them were making. These idiots aren't seeing the end of the rainbow yet, there's not a pot of gold there.


----------



## cybertec69

RideshareGuru said:


> The $16/hr. guarantee is a lot more than most of them were making. These idiots aren't seeing the end of the rainbow yet, there's not a pot of gold there.


There is no such thing as a $16 guarantee, only in Uber's dream land.


----------



## RideshareGuru

SuperDuperUber said:


> Wow even at .73 a mile there are drivers who are willing to accept fares that are more than 17 mins away.


That's because of the guarantee in effect. $16/hr., but you have to have a 90% per hour acceptance rating, IOW, can't miss any pings. Talk about some drivers that are going to be ****ed with!


----------



## lu181

I would rather flip burgers at least I wont have to front gas and tolls


----------



## RideshareGuru

lu181 said:


> I would rather flip burgers at least I wont have to front gas and tolls


No tolls in Nashville, btw


----------



## cybertec69

lu181 said:


> I would rather flip burgers at least I wont have to front gas and tolls


And a boat load of miles on your car, which you will kill in no time.


----------



## lu181

RideshareGuru said:


> No tolls in Nashville, btw


Lucky you we can easily advance 100-300 weekly in tolls lots of ny to nj 14 dollar toll and airport to queens ny toll each way 7.50


----------



## mp775

Optimus Uber said:


> I think it costs more to ride in a bus. A personal driver for the cost of riding a bus.


Pretty much. For three people to go 3 miles at 15 mph, it's $4.87 by Uber. For the same three people to ride a Nashville MTA bus is $5.10.


----------



## Txchick

RideshareGuru said:


> That's because of the guarantee in effect. $16/hr., but you have to have a 90% per hour acceptance rating, IOW, can't miss any pings. Talk about some drivers that are going to be ****ed with!


You also have to have your app on 50 minutes of that hour during guarantee.


----------



## Roogy

Uber will short you on the guarantees. You cannot rely on those. On NYE Uber paid me about 50% of what I should have been paid for the guarantees. I emailed them last night to try to get the other half, we'll see how that goes.


----------



## unter ling

centralFLFuber said:


> So who here can kidnap TK; uber him to a international flight...get him over to either South Korea or France and hand him over to the local authorities there....Citizen Arrest
> 
> really would like to see him stuffed, cuffed, and dressed in orange...a tar and feathering on the way to the flight would be cool too
> 
> ps Please U tube for posterity


Better call Russell


----------



## Nooa

Roogy said:


> Uber will short you on the guarantees. You cannot rely on those. On NYE Uber paid me about 50% of what I should have been paid for the guarantees. I emailed them last night to try to get the other half, we'll see how that goes.


Wow there were guarantee's where you are? 
Not in Boston I guess unless you just signed up because they were offering $5000 Guaranteed if you signed up last month. Idk but I NEVER made $5k, in a month with Uber but I did put 31000 miles on my car in only 6 months.


----------



## Steve French

It says right in the email that the guarantees will not be around long.


----------



## Elmoooy

I feel bad for these drivers. Gonna order a uber now and cancel before 5 mins so these idiots will quit quicker!


----------



## Lou W

BlkGeep said:


> Time to go back to selling pot, about the same pay and it's equally legal.


If your making uber rates, your shit must be ragweed.


----------



## UberHammer

$2 minimum fare?!?!?

Ping 10 miles away, 15 minutes to get there, rider makes you wait 5 minutes.... to go to the grocery store 5 blocks away..... earn $0.80 before gas/maint/deprec. and 25 minutes of your time. 

HFS!!!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


POST # 1 /AARONFORD501: ... Yeah .... RIGHT!

Uber contiues to drive down PARTNER'S INCOME!

T


----------



## centralFLFuber

UberHammer said:


> $2 minimum fare?!?!?
> 
> Ping 10 miles away, 15 minutes to get there, rider makes you wait 5 minutes.... to go to the grocery store 5 blocks away..... earn $0.80 before gas/maint/deprec. and 25 minutes of your time.
> 
> HFS!!!!


it does boggle the mind; and i thought doing this shit was terrible driving down here...i wonder how many of them r clueless today of these low rates...could it be they missed their email, aint on this site and have NO idea how bad they're screwed???

Ifeel so bad for most of em...damn its gonna financially break them...i do think TN's economy might be a lil better off than ours...not sure damn u tk


----------



## Roogy

I dropped a pin in Nashville on my phone and got this pop-up message:

"The Uber You Love,
Now 25% Cheaper!
The temp is dropping and so are the uberX 
fares. Warm up with the CHEAPEST ride
in Nashville this winter!"


----------



## SuperDuperUber

Let's all request a ride at 8:45p in the midtown section of Nashville near Vanderbilt university and give these poor bastards a surge. If you are in, just like this post.


8:46p. Well that didn't work out too well.


----------



## Uber2935

Just drove 6 hours tonight. 7 trips, all airport runs into downtown Nashville and Brentwood. 
My keep out of the whole deal is $57.00 Normally it would have been $112.70.
No more Flat Rates on top of a 25% rate cut too! This is like shoveling bird shit out
of a CooKoo Clock.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

Uber2935 said:


> Just drove 6 hours tonight. 7 trips, all airport runs into downtown Nashville and Brentwood.
> My keep out of the whole deal is $57.00 Normally it would have been $112.70.
> No more Flat Rates on top of a 25% rate cut too! This is like shoveling bird shit out
> of a CooKoo Clock.


Work 12 hours, double the money


----------



## Roogy

Is that $57 after uber's cut but before your gas costs are factored in? Or is it after gas costs as well? Either way its bad. Best case scenario is $9.50/hr for "lucrative" airport runs. Minimum wage in my state is $9.47!


----------



## elelegido

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Work 12 hours, double the money


Work 24 hours; quadruple the money


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

elelegido said:


> Work 24 hours; quadruple the money


Why not?


----------



## ElectroFuzz

elelegido said:


> Work 24 hours; quadruple the money


That's what Uber calls "a fully utilized car" when they brag about driver income.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

ElectroFuzz said:


> That's what Uber calls "a fully utilized car" when they brag about driver income.


You could just have two drivers, 24/7


----------



## Uber2935

Roogy said:


> Is that $57 after uber's cut but before your gas costs are factored in? Or is it after gas costs as well? Either way its bad. Best case scenario is $9.50/hr for "lucrative" airport runs. Minimum wage in my state is $9.47!


This is Before Gas or any other expense.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Roogy said:


> I dropped a pin in Nashville on my phone and got this pop-up message:
> 
> "The Uber You Love,
> Now 25% Cheaper!
> The temp is dropping and so are the uberX
> fares. Warm up with the CHEAPEST ride
> in Nashville this winter!"


Of course Uber was already the cheapest ride before the fare cuts. It has yet to be proven that the fare cuts really expand the Uber customer base. It seems more likely that it just benefits existing customers who may take a few more rides. About the only thing the fare cut is guaranteed to do is to take money right off of the profit line of the "partner."


----------



## 20yearsdriving

this little guy makes more money than uber x drivers , total investment squeegee & soap water , he gets paid in pesos no insurance , he paid no taxes it's crazy !!!!!!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

20yearsdriving said:


> View attachment 3358
> this little guy makes more money than uber x drivers , total investment squeegee & soap water , he gets paid in pesos no insurance , he paid no taxes it's crazy !!!!!!!!










This little guy makes more $$ too he provides mints & water too but needs no Toyota Prius what a smart kid


----------



## grams777

Uber2935 said:


> This is Before Gas or any other expense.


I'm pretty sure you didn't make anything or lost money. The only play left on Uber in Nashville would be to do the minimum needed to get the guarantee. But, I wouldn't recommend that either because of games with the guarantee (e.g. acceptance rate funny business, plus the guarantee is averaged not strictly per hour). I don't see a way to make this work anymore without surge or back to back pings less than a mile from your last drop off.

At best this is a pure equity extraction with no profit; but, most likely a loss beyond that as well. It's probably better to sell your car rather than depreciate it further at a breakeven reimbursement rate or less. In the long run, you come out the same but you don't have to put in all that time driving for nothing.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Uber2935 said:


> Just drove 6 hours tonight. 7 trips, all airport runs into downtown Nashville and Brentwood.
> My keep out of the whole deal is $57.00 Normally it would have been $112.70.
> No more Flat Rates on top of a 25% rate cut too! This is like shoveling bird shit out
> of a CooKoo Clock.


Serious question: after you saw the fare pop up from your first ride, why would you keep on doing it? I used to drive Uber in the "good old days", when they had flat rate airports. I'd start at 4AM and by 2PM or so, I'd have 15 or 16 airport runs completed, on Mondays I'd get over 20. I earned about $185/day after all expenses if I didn't get any surge fares, it wasn't great on a per-hour basis, but it is 10 times better than people are doing today. I just don't get it.


----------



## Woober

There have been TWO rate cuts in the short time I have been driving for Uber. One more rate cut in my area and I'm out of here! (In case anybody up there in Uberville cares?)


----------



## chi1cabby

ElectroFuzz said:


> It's all up to the Nashville drivers now.
> If they accept this we will probably see these joke fares everywhere.


Nashville Drivers need to order rides, send a text message with a link to www.UberPeople.net to invite them to join the forum. Then Nashville Drivers can collectively decide what action to take in an effort to reverse these rate cuts.

BTW, Rideshare Dashboard is going to be reporting that Nashville isn't the only market with these new rate cuts.


----------



## chi1cabby

*Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum*
https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651

*Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:

"Uber cut driver pay again. Talk it over with other drivers. Uberpeople.net
Be respected. Be a person."

Then cancel ride. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat...*


----------



## UberHammer

grams777 said:


> The only play left on Uber in Nashville would be to do the minimum needed to get the guarantee. But, I wouldn't recommend that either because of games with the guarantee (e.g. acceptance rate funny business, plus the guarantee is averaged not strictly per hour). I don't see a way to make this work anymore without surge or back to back pings less than a mile from your last drop off.


----------



## AintWorthIt

ChiCabby do you set up a bogus account different from your driver name? That's a pretty good idea.


----------



## chi1cabby

AintWorthIt said:


> ChiCabby do you set up a bogus account different from your driver name? That's a pretty good idea.


Ideally to do this:
1) Get a burner phone number by using burner Apps.
2) Get a prepaid CC.
3) Setup an account that's not traceable to you or your Driver Acc. to avoid Deactivation.


----------



## chi1cabby

*How One 24-Year-Old Got $50,000 In Free Uber Rides By Duping Uber's Promo-Code System*
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

*Other users use Burner, an app that gives you temporary phone numbers, to sign up for Uber with a bunch of fake "first-time user" accounts, or use multiple real email addresses and phone numbers to sign up. The cost of Burner phone numbers and Google AdWords is negligible compared to the number of credits a user receives.*


----------



## Uberdawg

I would have to retire from Uber if those rates make it here. No way you can operate a Prius and make money at those rates, much less an SUV. I would be driving for free regardless of how many extra fares I pick up. I don't think you can make money at those rates even without any deadhead miles.

I wonder why our "partner" never slashes their rate to increase ridership. Just a thought.


----------



## Just_in

grams777 said:


> I'm pretty sure you didn't make anything or lost money. The only play left on Uber in Nashville would be to do the minimum needed to get the guarantee. But, I wouldn't recommend that either because of games with the guarantee (e.g. acceptance rate funny business, plus the guarantee is averaged not strictly per hour). I don't see a way to make this work anymore without surge or back to back pings less than a mile from your last drop off.
> 
> At best this is a pure equity extraction with no profit; but, most likely a loss beyond that as well. It's probably better to sell your car rather than depreciate it further at a breakeven reimbursement rate or less. In the long run, you come out the same but you don't have to put in all that time driving for nothing.


You pretty much nailed it about the "guarantee".

If it's not in writing. Yes there are still companies out there that make all kinds of promises. If it's not in writing like signing a contract with a employer it's just word of mouth. This whole guarantee bit the rate cut's is so under handed. It's just terrible.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Good stuff, I'll check it out!


----------



## anthony1205

I emailed Uber Nashville yesterday asking if I could set my account up to only accept XL rides. So far I have not heard anything back on that.

I also got a text message from Uber telling me about the Predator (hockey for those who don't know) game last night. I replied and and told thanks for the info and that I would not be driving UberX until prices went back up. However the information will help out when I am driving for Lyft. Uber texted back and said their $16 guarantee will still earn me more money per hour. 

I realize none of it will do the drivers any good, however at least they know some of us have noticed the fact they are ****ing us and we are not happy about it.


----------



## Chip Dawg

RideshareGuru said:


> Serious question: after you saw the fare pop up from your first ride, why would you keep on doing it? I used to drive Uber in the "good old days", when they had flat rate airports. I'd start at 4AM and by 2PM or so, I'd have 15 or 16 airport runs completed, on Mondays I'd get over 20. I earned about $185/day after all expenses if I didn't get any surge fares, it wasn't great on a per-hour basis, but it is 10 times better than people are doing today. I just don't get it.


You can spill the beans for us. How were you constantly getting airport runs late morning into early afternoon?


----------



## RideshareGuru

Chip Dawg said:


> You can spill the beans for us. How were you constantly getting airport runs late morning into early afternoon?


Positioning and refusing any rides not likely to be airport runs. Start at 4AM by the midtown hotels. Refuse pings not from hotels or residential areas. Starting at 7am, hang out at the airport for return trips. Starting at 9AM, take pings from hotels and the airport only. After noon (checkout time for hotels), stop taking pings from town. It's not rocket science. The flat rate was $23 and drivers kept $17.60. It was an average of about 8 miles each way so even making empty return trips netted drivers over $1/mi. Including dead miles. Then they saturated the market with drivers, and things went downhill. Then they passed regulations that added fees to airport runs and got rid of flat rates, then they slit drivers throats by slashing rates to drain every last drop of profit that was left.


----------



## RideshareGuru

anthony1205 said:


> I emailed Uber Nashville yesterday asking if I could set my account up to only accept XL rides. So far I have not heard anything back on that.
> 
> I also got a text message from Uber telling me about the Predator (hockey for those who don't know) game last night. I replied and and told thanks for the info and that I would not be driving UberX until prices went back up. However the information will help out when I am driving for Lyft. Uber texted back and said their $16 guarantee will still earn me more money per hour.
> 
> I realize none of it will do the drivers any good, however at least they know some of us have noticed the fact they are ****ing us and we are not happy about it.


The 90% acceptance rate they use for a qualifier for the guarantee is your cumulative acceptance rate, not weekly or hourly, so if you have any kind of history with them, you're screwed.


----------



## anthony1205

RideshareGuru said:


> The 90% acceptance rate they use for a qualifier for the guarantee is your cumulative acceptance rate, not weekly or hourly, so if you have any kind of history with them, you're screwed.


I have no doubt my acceptance rate is plenty high enough to achieve the 90%. In the past I have actually been given extra money based upon some guarantee that they offered. It equaled out to a few pennies as I recall. My acceptance rate will not be high enough anymore since I will not be accepting anything but XL rides.

I have been tempted to keep my Lyft app open unless I actually have an Uber customer in my van. If I happen to be on my way to an UberXL customer when a Lyft ping comes in I would cancel and go Lyft. My hold up is I dont want to completely burn my Uber account just incase (small chance I know) they raise rates back up. You dont have to say it, I know, it will not happen Uber will not be raising rates back up.


----------



## cybertec69

Uber is not raising rates, if anything, they will cut them even more, and add more drivers, and at the same time tell you that this will help you earn more $, lol.


----------



## elelegido

anthony1205 said:


> I have been tempted to keep my Lyft app open unless I actually have an Uber customer in my van. If I happen to be on my way to an UberXL customer when a Lyft ping comes in I would cancel and go Lyft.


I would be tempted to leave Lyft on, even when there are Uberlosers in the vehicle. If you get pinged on Lyft, just politely say, "Sorry sir/ma'am, I've had a paid job come through and I need to take it. I'll be dropping you off here at the corner".


----------



## Chip Dawg

RideshareGuru said:


> Positioning and refusing any rides not likely to be airport runs. Start at 4AM by the midtown hotels. Refuse pings not from hotels or residential areas. Starting at 7am, hang out at the airport for return trips. Starting at 9AM, take pings from hotels and the airport only. After noon (checkout time for hotels), stop taking pings from town. It's not rocket science. The flat rate was $23 and drivers kept $17.60. It was an average of about 8 miles each way so even making empty return trips netted drivers over $1/mi. Including dead miles. Then they saturated the market with drivers, and things went downhill. Then they passed regulations that added fees to airport runs and got rid of flat rates, then they slit drivers throats by slashing rates to drain every last drop of profit that was left.


Thanks for being truthful.


----------



## Uber2935

chi1cabby said:


> *Campaign to Get New Drivers On The Forum*
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/campaign-to-get-drivers-here.5609/#post-66651
> 
> *Open your rider application, request an UberX, text the driver that accepts this:
> 
> "Uber cut driver pay again. Talk it over with other drivers. Uberpeople.net
> Be respected. Be a person."
> 
> Then cancel ride. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat. Repeat...*


I like this idea!


----------



## Txchick

I just contacted the local teamsters union in Nashville TN. explaining what Uber is doing. When I hear back from them, what Nashville driver would be willing to sit down & talk with them?? Let me know!!


----------



## chi1cabby

Txchick said:


> I just contacted the local teamsters union in Nashville TN. explaining what Uber is doing.


*San Francisco Labor Council Joins Taxi Drivers In Battle Against Uber, Ridesharing Apps*
*http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...nst-uber-app-driven-transportation-companies/*


----------



## Courageous

RideshareGuru said:


> Guaranteed: in 2-3 months the prices become permanent and the guarantees go away. If you drive uber after that happens, you are officially ******ed.


LOL


----------



## Courageous

aaronford501 said:


> Just got this email from UBER. Unbelievable.
> 
> 2014 was a great first year for Uber partners in Nashville - and was capped by a New Year's Eve celebration which was by far our busiest night of the year! Thanks to all of your hard work, we've created a base of loyal riders that is continuing to grow each week.
> 
> WINTER PROMOTION
> 
> LOWER PRICES = INCREASED DEMAND + HOURLY $$$ GUARANTEES
> 
> With winter in full effect in Nashville, demand is at its seasonal low-point. To continue increasing rider demand and partners' trips per hour, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 25%. The new rates, effective Tuesday, January 6th at 7:00 am, are as follows:
> 
> Base: $1.00
> 
> Per mile: $0.73
> 
> Per minute: $0.14
> 
> Every uberX fare will be at least $2 ($1 base fare + $1 safe ride fee). This fare structure encourages ridership while having little to no impact on partner earnings. In addition, there is no change in trip cancellation fees.
> 
> NEW AROUND-THE-CLOCK GUARANTEES
> 
> With lower prices resulting in increased demand, we feel confident your trips per hour will increase so much that we are guaranteeing earnings for uberX partners no matter when you drive!
> 
> $20 gross fares per hour
> Friday and Saturday 5pm-3am
> $16 gross fares per hour
> All other times during the week
> 
> Want to take part? Click here to opt-in
> Go online in the Nashville Metro Core Area and complete one trip per hour.
> For an hour to qualify, you must be online at least 50 minutes of that hour.
> Accept at least 90% of your trip requests
> Incentive payments will appear as a miscellaneous payment on your payment invoice. The guarantees will not be reflected on your trips dashboard. Guarantees listed are gross fares per hour (total fare minus safe rides fee before Uber commission).
> Incentives are subject to change; however, Uber will notify all partners with advance notice of any changes.
> 
> UBER CONTINUES TO DRIVE DOWN PARTNER COSTS
> 
> If you haven't already, don't forget to take advantage of our Momentum Partner Rewards program. Included are health insurance recommendations, reduced vehicle expenses, and personal rewards for partners and their families. Don't miss this opportunity to put more money in your pocket!
> 
> As always, thank you for your continued partnership. On top of the initiatives above, we will be working everyday to grow demand and your earnings. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - for 24/7 support, email us at [email protected].
> 
> Uber On!
> Uber Nashville Operations Team


Hey Nashville....don't let Uber INSULT you!! Nashville is CLASS act...not that SanFransisco creeps would have a clue. Don't let them do this to you.


----------



## Courageous

elelegido said:


> If I were in charge of Uber I would stop the wage cuts. I'd know that I'd created a business that had given tens/hundreds of thousands the opportunity to earn a dignified wage. And I'd still be a billionaire.
> 
> All of these megalomaniacs have the same modus operandi. It's a game, not about the money itself, but a competition of one - to see how far they can roll their snowball and how big it can get. Like Bill Gates, who's worth $60bn. That's 60,000 million dollars. How much can one man spend in a lifetime? Not $60bn, which is why he says he's going to give it all away via his foundation.
> 
> Uber is a side of capitalism that's not so great, when accumulation of enormous wealth is built on exploitation.
> 
> A court case is needed to decide that Uber is an employer. Then at least we are assured minimum wage and also benefits.
> 
> Nashville's $16 gross is $12 / hr after fees. Less $5 / hr for depreciation, gas, maintenance and it's $7 / hr, already below minimum wage.


ever hear the term "greed"?


----------



## Txchick

Courageous said:


> Hey Nashville....don't let Uber INSULT you!! Nashville is CLASS act...not that SanFransisco creeps would have a clue. Don't let them do this to you.


Are you a Nashville driver??


----------



## Courageous

Steve French said:


> Unfortunately, I think many here are comparable to an abused spouse .... they keep going back for more despite the abuse.


You still drive for Uber or Lyft big guy?


----------



## Courageous

Txchick said:


> Are you a Nashville driver??


I was raised in Nashville... lived my whole life there until 14 years ago when I moved to southeast florida


----------



## Courageous

troubleinrivercity said:


> Just. Quit. Uber.
> You are all literate and qualified to operate a motor vehicle. DO. SOMETHING. ELSE.
> ****.


You drive for Uber or Lyft?


----------



## MikeB

I wonder why TK started this Nazi experiment with the lowest rate in this country in Nashville, Tennessee? The Music City. With all that we are all singing the BLUES:


----------



## Courageous

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> It's this guy's fault..
> 
> View attachment 3323


LOL.. that img about says it all


----------



## lu181

Courageous said:


> LOL.. that img about says it all


has nothing to do with the defense welfare system that is set up does it? Look up the F -35 program 1.5 trillion dollars on a jet that does not work so we throw another 160 billion at it. Blame Obama all you want but its the corruption in both parties that ruin our economy. This one program is around 5% of the national debt.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver

MikeB said:


> I wonder why TK started this Nazi experiment with the lowest rate in this country in Nashville, Tennessee? The Music City. With all that we are all singing the BLUES:


You have some great radio stations in Nashville, listened to them while driving on the interstate on a trip from Las Vegas.


----------



## AintWorthIt

Has lyft dropped their rates in Nashville? I hope they don't.


----------



## DjTim

AintWorthIt said:


> Has lyft dropped their rates in Nashville? I hope they don't.


This is what Lyft has on their website currently:



> *LYFT PRICING*
> 
> *Trust & Safety Fee* $1.50
> *Base Charge* $1.13
> *Cancel Penalty* $5.00
> *Cost Minimum* $4.00
> *Cost Per Mile* $1.10
> *Cost Per Minute* $0.18
> *PLUS PRICING*
> 
> *Trust & Safety Fee* $1.50
> *Base Charge* $1.69
> *Cancel Penalty* $5.00
> *Cost Minimum* $6.00
> *Cost Per Mile* $1.65
> *Cost Per Minute* $0.27
> Trips from BNA are subject to a $3.50 surcharge.


It doesn't mean they are doing drop their rates - this is just what is current.


----------



## PNWuber

Personally I think it would be a good time for lyft to make a play for drivers and keep their rates up or even raise them slightly. Drivers right now are their biggest form of advertising. Get drivers jumping over and talking, would it raise their ridership? I don't know but it would be worth a shot if I was running it.


----------



## grams777

PNWuber said:


> Personally I think it would be a good time for lyft to make a play for drivers and keep their rates up or even raise them slightly. Drivers right now are their biggest form of advertising. Get drivers jumping over and talking, would it raise their ridership? I don't know but it would be worth a shot if I was running it.


All UberX drivers in Nashville need to stop driving now. Not for an hour or day, but until this reverses. I don't care if there's a guarantee. The longer it goes on, the more empowered Uber becomes. Drive for Lyft, or do something else until it changes. If it doesn't, put a fork in it and watch the rest of the cities tumble one after another.


----------



## anthony1205

http://www.jrn.com/newschannel5/new...hurt-them-not-company-287877241.html?lc=Smart

I have no doubts some of you may have saw this article posted in other threads and I wrote a similar message in another thread. The reason I posted this is because I thought a few of us could write in and express our concerns, as professionals, on a local and national level. Perhaps (wishful thinking I know) we can use the media to get some attention. I wrote an email and explained what the driver is actually making after the 20% is taken away and gave links to various threads on this site where people are discussing the topic. As I said before I doubt it would help but nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## DriverJ

Obviously at $0.73/mile the Nashville drivers will lose money driving, BUT...if they pick up the riders, turn their car off immediately and let the 'meter' run for an hour, they'll gross $8.40 if they sit for an hour! You gotta think outside the box. Do that (24) hours a day and you'll gross a whopping $201.60 every single day! Uber ain't got nuthin' on me!

Even that ain't $100,000/year! Maybe we misunderstand. Maybe Uber said it would COST the drivers $100,000/year to drive for them.


----------



## DriverJ

grams777 said:


> All UberX drivers in Nashville need to stop driving now. Not for an hour or day, but until this reverses. I don't care if there's a guarantee. The longer it goes on, the more empowered Uber becomes. Drive for Lyft, or do something else until it changes. If it doesn't, put a fork in it and watch the rest of the cities tumble one after another.


I believe this was their big test to feel the bottom. If nearly every driver quits (eventually they'll have to), I believe Uber will up the fare by maybe a few pennies at a time to find the cutoff point. It's obviously not $0.73/mile. If anyone is so desperate that they'll drive for that, then they'll also be sitting on the side of the road out of gas and broke.


----------



## centralFLFuber

DriverJ said:


> I believe this was their big test to feel the bottom. If nearly every driver quits (eventually they'll have to), I believe Uber will up the fare by maybe a few pennies at a time to find the cutoff point. It's obviously not $0.73/mile. If anyone is so desperate that they'll drive for that, then they'll also be sitting on the side of the road out of gas and broke.


I thought it was BS @ 1.20 mile


----------



## Steve French

Imagine if this happened at Target to their employees...

Dear Target Team Member,

Great News! We are extended Black Friday sales to everyday! In order to do make our customers happy, and save them some money ... we have implemented a wage reduction strategy for our team members. We will reduce your wages by only 25%, but just think of how much money you will save doing your weekly shopping at our stores since everyday will be Black Friday at Target. It will surely make up for the minimal wage reduction. Oh, and this is just temporary too, but no specific dates are needed.... we are partners! 

We have also listened to your complaints about paying high taxes, so we have reduced you taxable income by 25%! You are welcome! It's going to be a great year for us!


----------



## The Geek

Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


----------



## observer

Rate cuts in 48 cities!!!


----------



## No-tippers-suck

Steve French said:


> Someone on here once said that Uber is all a huge social experiement. The goal is to see if they can eventually slowly convince us to pay Uber for the privilege to drive people to their destinations.


..just a huge social experiment ! right !

In fact it is a bubble that will take a lot of peoples money and leave them with high car payments behind.
Uber doesn't give a shit !

How many billions they raised so far?
They can use Uber as the biggest "startup" in history and use the money to invent a few different Apps..
Uber Pizza ? Uber Hooker ?? we don't know.


----------



## RickRossBro

You guys need to chill out, they're backing it up with guarantees. Don't knock it til ya try it.... we're going to make more money


----------



## Uberdawg

RickRossBro said:


> You guys need to chill out, they're backing it up with guarantees. Don't knock it til ya try it.... we're going to make more money


Exactly which Kool Aid flavor do you prefer?


----------



## anthony1205

Uberdawg said:


> Exactly which Kool Aid flavor do you prefer?


The Uber kind! Isn't it obvious?


----------



## DjTim

RickRossBro said:


> You guys need to chill out, they're backing it up with guarantees. Don't knock it til ya try it.... we're going to make more money


WOW - I was called an uber shrill before, but you sir take the cake.


----------



## observer

RickRossBro said:


> You guys need to chill out, they're backing it up with guarantees. Don't knock it til ya try it.... we're going to make more money


Have you been sneaking a drink out of Pakos Kool Aid glass?


----------



## BlkGeep

Damn, guess I'm gonna start skipping the Crystal and Cuban cigars for every rider. My rating it's going to plummet!


----------



## Courageous

The Geek said:


> Here's the country wide casualty list: http://blog.uber.com/PriceCut2015


Can't help but laugh ... that is pure insane logic and they spit it out there for all to see. It's GRUBER disguised as UBER.


----------



## Uberdawg

Courageous said:


> Can't help but laugh ... that is pure insane logic and they spit it out there for all to see. It's GRUBER disguised as UBER.


"The most brilliant propagandist technique will yield no success unless one fundamental principle is borne in mind constantly - it must confine itself to a few points and repeat them over and over." 
― Joseph Goebbels


----------



## Worcester Sauce

grams777 said:


> Correct. The number is about 29 cents per driven mile including dead miles.
> 
> So if you're lucky, you're driving for nothing. Otherwise you're driving at a loss.
> 
> While the rate cut was 25+ percent, that was 100% or more of the driver's profit.
> 
> This is a move of desperation. It seems all that both Uber and Lyft can do is add drivers. Passenger growth seems nearly non existent. So now Uber is seeing if they can get drivers to drive at a loss, rather than about $5 per hour previously, to fix the problem.
> 
> I've already moved on for the most part. Almost anything is better than this.


You bring up an excellent point on several levels. Uber probably is seeing incremental rider growth leveling off. That would seem to support the notion that Uber needs to lower rates and add more drivers (at least in Uber's "mind"). Except that it runs contrary to Uber's mantra to it's drivers (eg "lower fares equals more rides, thus more money for you drivers").


----------



## centralFLFuber

RickRossBro said:


> You guys need to chill out, they're backing it up with guarantees. Don't knock it til ya try it.... we're going to make more money


BULLSHIT


----------



## uberwatcher

Common sense pretty much tells us that you need at least double the IRS rate per mile to make a profit from non surge fares. I believe that is at about 57 cents for 2015.

So $0.57*2= $1.14 per mile to break even.

Why double? Because on average for every paid mile you drive you probably drive one unpaid mile such as to pickup the customer or return after dropping off the customer. And don't think you will beat the IRS estimate. Uber doesn't allow you to drive a beater.


----------



## centralFLFuber

uberwatcher said:


> Common sense pretty much tells us that you need at least double the IRS rate per mile to make a profit from non surge fares. I believe that is at about 57 cents for 2015.
> 
> So $0.57*2= $1.14 per mile to break even.
> 
> Why double? Because on average for every paid mile you drive you probably drive one unpaid mile such as to pickup the customer or return after dropping off the customer. And don't think you will beat the IRS estimate. Uber doesn't allow you to drive a beater.


And thats the BEST CASE SCENARIO Cuz you will probably put 3 or 4 Unpaid miles on your car for Every PAID mile!


----------



## uberwatcher

centralFLFuber said:


> And thats the BEST CASE SCENARIO Cuz you will probably put 3 or 4 Unpaid miles on your car for Every PAID mile!


I also failed to account for the average 25% (this incldes the safe fee) cut Uber takes.

So in reality it is more like

0.57*1.25=71.25 cents per mile

71.25 * 2 = 1.425

$1.425 per mile is the estimated break even point for the driver.


----------



## ElectroFuzz

uberwatcher said:


> I also failed to account for the average 25% (this incldes the safe fee) cut Uber takes.
> 
> So in reality it is more like
> 
> 0.57*1.25=71.25 cents per mile
> 
> 71.25 * 2 = 1.425
> 
> $1.425 per mile is the estimated break even point for the driver.


$1.50 is the magic number.
At the recent $1.20 + $0.20 per minute it was barely worth it.
Anything below that is simply a one way street to bankruptcy.


----------



## AintWorthIt

We have a new leader in the Clubhouse: Lexington KY now at .65 overtaking Louisville at .70. This is sad.


----------



## Lee56

grUBBER said:


> Do you have lyft in Nashville?
> 
> It would be nice for a change if lyft emailed their position to drivers and customers, saying **** travis, our drivers deserve some appreciation and current rates stay.


It's ok to dream.


----------



## Lee56

AintWorthIt said:


> We have a new leader in the Clubhouse: Lexington KY now at .65 overtaking Louisville at .70. This is sad.


Happy flipping NEW YEAR.


----------



## uberwatcher

AintWorthIt said:


> We have a new leader in the Clubhouse: Lexington KY now at .65 overtaking Louisville at .70. This is sad.


Wow. I had to check it:

https://www.uber.com/cities/lexington

and you are correct. After Uber's 25% cut (including the safe fee) that is $0.48 a mile. The IRS deduction and estimate for costs per mile is $0.57 per mile. This means you are officially running a charity!

The scary thing is that new rate will probably make it to other cities if people keep driving for them.


----------



## centralFLFuber

uberwatcher said:


> Wow. I had to check it:
> 
> https://www.uber.com/cities/lexington
> 
> and you are correct. After Uber's 25% cut (including the safe fee) that is $0.48 a mile. The IRS deduction and estimate for costs per mile is $0.57 per mile. This means you are officially running a charity!
> 
> The scary thing is that new rate will probably make it to other cities if people keep driving for them.


wow i cant believe that....so WHO in CA is gonna take TK on his personal vacation to SOUTH KOREA and drop him off to authorities???

i Believe FRANCE would work too...but i believe TK should go to South Korea more culture for him to enjoy!


----------



## scrurbscrud

There seems to be an abundance of dumb asses willing to drive for nothing. 

There is only one way to solve the problem. Don't turn on the app unless and until it's 2X surge or higher. 

People are damn fools if they drive for less than $1.40 a mile anyway, but 73 cents!? What kind of a dumb ass would do that? Only very special dumb asses that can't do simple math.


----------



## scrurbscrud

uberwatcher said:


> I also failed to account for the average 25% (this incldes the safe fee) cut Uber takes.
> 
> So in reality it is more like
> 
> 0.57*1.25=71.25 cents per mile
> 
> 71.25 * 2 = 1.425
> 
> $1.425 per mile is the estimated break even point for the driver.


Ah! I see another genius has entered the fold! Congratulations! It always pleases me to see red blooded Americans who can do simple math. It only amazes me how many idiots there are that can't. No special offense to anyone, but seriously, 73 CENTS? You got to be kidding.


----------



## Sydney Uber

Has anyone used this vehicle cost calculator below and checked out what it really costs to run a car?

http://www.afdc.energy.gov/calc/


----------



## unter ling

scrurbscrud said:


> Ah! I see another genius has entered the fold! Congratulations! It always pleases me to see red blooded Americans who can do simple math. It only amazes me how many idiots there are that can't. No special offense to anyone, but seriously, 73 CENTS? You got to be kidding.


 Good to see you back, your abscence was noticed


----------



## scrurbscrud

unter ling said:


> Good to see you back, your abscence was noticed


I started to get a lot of emails here from reporters and that kind of freaks me out.

I don't have any desire to get dragged into a lawsuit.


----------



## unter ling

scrurbscrud said:


> I started to get a lot of emails here from reporters and that kind of freaks me out.
> 
> I don't have any desire to get dragged into a lawsuit.


Fair point, we would not to see that happen to you. But is good to see you back, and am looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## scrurbscrud

unter ling said:


> Fair point, we would not to see that happen to you. But is good to see you back, and am looking forward to reading your posts.


It wasn't really the reporters so much as the private email attempts to pinpoint my driving area. We should probably recognize that a multi-billion dollar IPO is very serious business and there are some very underhanded shenanigans that go on when there is that kind of money involved. I've dealt with big .CORP all my life and they are crooked as all beegeezus.


----------

